# Your heart age



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

I caught an advert on the telly yesterday about Flora cholesterol-lowering products, and they had a website where you can calculate your heart age:

https://www.heartagecalculator.com/HeartHealth/HeartAgeCalculator.aspx?hostID=1528

I'm 50, but it said my heart's age was 57. It said that this was because of my diabetes and my slightly raised blood pressure. What I found funny was that it said 'click here to see how you can lower your heart age by changing these things' (or words to that effect). I clicked because I wanted to see how I could get rid of the diabetes and thus lower my heart's age! Sadly though, there was no cure, just a suggestion that I lower my blood pressure...

Thought I was onto something there!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh never mind. but seriously i hate those kind of checks, bet it didnt take into account all the exercise that you do? Bet some couch potatoe without diabetes would get a much lower heart age, but couldnt walk let alone run a mile!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 9, 2009)

Cheers for that Northener, im 43 but my heart age is...................

63

diabetes, and although it didnt say i think its because both parents had heart troubles


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Cheers for that Northener, im 43 but my heart age is...................
> 
> 63
> 
> diabetes, and although it didnt say i think its because both parents had heart troubles



Did it suggest you get different parents?

And you're right about it not taking into account other factors, like my resting heart rate is 45 bpm due to all the running I have done over the past 30 years - my heart only has to pump half as much as many people my age! Nor does it ask for details about BG control in relation to the diabetes - there must be a very broad range amongst diabetics, so they can only be taking a sort of average risk to apply in their calculation.


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 9, 2009)

omg mine is 66 and i am 46. well looks like ill have to buy more Flora!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> omg mine is 66 and i am 46. well looks like ill have to buy more Flora!



Blimey, so they've added on 20 years for you and tracey! Maybe I shouldn't be too upset about the 7 they added on for me!


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2009)

My heart age is better even though my dad had heart attack 2 years ago at age of 54.  My heart age is 33 (i'm 31)  was slightly surprised as i am overweight  

It does make me wonder with the heart problems about Rose and her diabetes.


----------



## Sebstar (Sep 9, 2009)

I've just done this and it said my heart age was 80 I am 62. I definitely think it is geared to getting you to eat more Flora products


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Sebstar said:


> I've just done this and it said my heart age was 80 I am 62. I definitely think it is geared to getting you to eat more Flora products



I don't need to lower my cholesterol as it's only 2.4! I asked my DSN about products like these (and Benecol, for example), and she said as long as I had a healthy diet I didn't need to spend the extra on stuff like that.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Sep 9, 2009)

Apparently..........I'm 75...................where's my PENSION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald (Sep 9, 2009)

oh Dear Just tryed It age 56 heart 76


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 9, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Apparently..........I'm 75...................where's my PENSION!!!!!!!!!!



ohh i might be able to get a pension too!! yipee


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Wooooooo  3years younger than me >>>  !! Hmm bring on the Protein !!!*


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

I've decided it's utter nonsense! I just went through it again, and on the page where it shows you how you can improve I moved all the markers as far as they would go. I got my heart age down to 33, but my BP would be 80, my weight 50 kg and my cholesterol 2. If those numbers wer true, I would be passing out every time I stood up - that's if I had the strength to support myself on my emaciated, hugely underweight body!!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 21 and it says i'm 36  don't think i'm going to taking that seriously


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've decided it's utter nonsense! I just went through it again, and on the page where it shows you how you can improve I moved all the markers as far as they would go. I got my heart age down to 33, but my BP would be 80, my weight 50 kg and my cholesterol 2. If those numbers wer true, I would be passing out every time I stood up - that's if I had the strength to support myself on my emaciated, hugely underweight body!!!



*Hahaha exactly !! all these things and BMI are just faddy things , I take no notice at all ! Good fun to try though *


----------



## tracey w (Sep 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> omg mine is 66 and i am 46. well looks like ill have to buy more Flora!



Oh good, that makes me feel so much better 

I think it is basically very flawed, but could really upset people at the same time?


----------



## tracey w (Sep 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Wooooooo  3years younger than me >>>  !! Hmm bring on the Protein !!!*



I think you cheated!!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've decided it's utter nonsense! I just went through it again, and on the page where it shows you how you can improve I moved all the markers as far as they would go. I got my heart age down to 33, but my BP would be 80, my weight 50 kg and my cholesterol 2. If those numbers wer true, I would be passing out every time I stood up - that's if I had the strength to support myself on my emaciated, hugely underweight body!!!



I think we need a campaign to get it banned?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 9, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Oh good, that makes me feel so much better
> 
> I think it is basically very flawed, but could really upset people at the same time?



*Good point Tracey >> some people think every written word is Gospel How they can tell by just your statistics and not level of activity just about proves its a lottery , totoal random guesses. *


----------



## Donald (Sep 9, 2009)

Sebstar said:


> I've just done this and it said my heart age was 80 I am 62. I definitely think it is geared to getting you to eat more Flora products



Yes trying to sell more Flora I agree.
Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 9, 2009)

tracey w said:


> I think you cheated!!



*Haha nope !! all true >> I got that because I'm normal weight , have good BP and Cholesteral(spelling?)  >> I'm also a non-smoker  Apart from that I'm falling apart physically Lol  *


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2009)

It reminds me of the Diabetes UK campaign to see if you were at risk of diabetes.  I remember on CWD UK a lot of parents - to test it - put their children in, who have type 1, and it came back as not at risk!!!  We quickly complained, as the info was very very bad for people concerned they might have type 1 looking for reassurance etc....They did alter the wording.......


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Becca said:


> It reminds me of the Diabetes UK campaign to see if you were at risk of diabetes.  I remember on CWD UK a lot of parents - to test it - put their children in, who have type 1, and it came back as not at risk!!!  We quickly complained, as the info was very very bad for people concerned they might have type 1 looking for reassurance etc....They did alter the wording.......



I've just written to Unilever to point out the problems with their calculator - will let you know if/when they reply! I was bored, OK?

It does slightly annoy me when they start pushing products like this (I think the cereal 'Optivita' is another one), as I'm sure a lot of people think that is all they need to consume to offset all the bad lifestyle choices they might be making. OK, I know it's marketing, but it plays on people's fears.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Haha nope !! all true >> I got that because I'm normal weight , have good BP and Cholesteral(spelling?)  >> I'm also a non-smoker  Apart from that I'm falling apart physically Lol  *



that is soooooo not fair, i could say the same for all those too bloomin cheek of them, may have to do it again see what i get next time


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am 45 and it said my heart age was 52, due to diabetes and being overweight... I did it twice because the first time I did it I said yes to angina and it wouldnt carry on with the calculation..lol


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've just written to Unilever to point out the problems with their calculator - will let you know if/when they reply! I was bored, OK?
> 
> It does slightly annoy me when they start pushing products like this (I think the cereal 'Optivita' is another one), as I'm sure a lot of people think that is all they need to consume to offset all the bad lifestyle choices they might be making. OK, I know it's marketing, but it plays on people's fears.


You should really write to the ASA (Advertising standards authority) if you feel strongly.


----------



## randomange (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine came out as 30 (I'm 25), and the only thing that put it up was diabetes! 

I was rather amused because when I clicked the link saying "click here to find out how changing these factors can affect your heart age", there's a little bubble that says: "you have told us you have diabetes, visit www.diabetes.org to identify your risk of diabetes" Umm...  

But yes, I agree, I think it's quite flawed and only out to sell more Flora products!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

randomange said:


> Mine came out as 30 (I'm 25), and the only thing that put it up was diabetes!
> 
> I was rather amused because when I clicked the link saying "click here to find out how changing these factors can affect your heart age", there's a little bubble that says: "you have told us you have diabetes, visit www.diabetes.org to identify your risk of diabetes" Umm...
> 
> But yes, I agree, I think it's quite flawed and only out to sell more Flora products!



Haha! Yes, I meant to comment on that too - it takes you to the American Diabetes Association website - perhaps I should go there to find out if I really have diabetes or just think I do.


----------



## kaffp (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't gone near it - I'm sure it will tell me my heart is 97 or something equally daft! I did once make the mistake of looking up my childrens weight on a site - it asked for their age, height & weight and then told me that my youngest was very obese & my eldest was borderline obese. The 7 year old is actually really skinny & you can see all his ribs & the 3 year old is of a 'solid' build - but he is defintly not fat (unlike his mother!!!)

Kathy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

kaffp said:


> I haven't gone near it - I'm sure it will tell me my heart is 97 or something equally daft! I did once make the mistake of looking up my childrens weight on a site - it asked for their age, height & weight and then told me that my youngest was very obese & my eldest was borderline obese. The 7 year old is actually really skinny & you can see all his ribs & the 3 year old is of a 'solid' build - but he is defintly not fat (unlike his mother!!!)
> 
> Kathy



There's an app on Facebook that I have avoided called 'Date of Death calculator' (or some such thing). I was tempted though!


----------



## katie (Sep 9, 2009)

lol, it's not quite as advanced as "Make My Body Younger" is it? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/headroom/newsandevents/programmes/mmby.shtml


----------



## Corrine (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> There's an app on Facebook that I have avoided called 'Date of Death calculator' (or some such thing). I was tempted though!



Yeah - I made the mistake of doing that and apparently I only have about 12 years left in me.... 

Not going near the heart one!


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I'm gutted ..... 

My heart is 10 years older than me at 49 .... and I'm classed as over weight at 9 stone ...... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie (Sep 9, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Well I'm gutted .....
> 
> My heart is 10 years older than me at 49 .... and I'm classed as over weight at 9 stone ......
> 
> ...



9 stone??  I must be obese


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> There's an app on Facebook that I have avoided called 'Date of Death calculator' (or some such thing). I was tempted though!



A few of my friends have done that app.. I am keeping well away from it lol.. I did one several years ago (before I was diabetic), and it said that I was going to die on a treadmill from complications with diabetes!!!! I tried another one (stupid i know lol) and that told me I was going to die in 2007, I panicked the whole of 2007 wondering if I was going to expire...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> A few of my friends have done that app.. I am keeping well away from it lol.. I did one several years ago (before I was diabetic), and it said that I was going to die on a treadmill from complications with diabetes!!!! I tried another one (stupid i know lol) and that told me I was going to die in 2007, I panicked the whole of 2007 wondering if I was going to expire...



They are nonsense, really. I think the things I have found most astonishing are those mobile phone clubs where you pay ?5 to text a couple of names and they say if you'd be compatible in a relationship, or suggest a baby's name, or one of a hundred other totally pointless things that actually end up costing ?250 a year!!! Why do people waste their money??? 

Sorry, I went off on one...


----------



## runner (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I caught an advert on the telly yesterday about Flora cholesterol-lowering products, and they had a website where you can calculate your heart age:
> 
> https://www.heartagecalculator.com/HeartHealth/HeartAgeCalculator.aspx?hostID=1528
> 
> ...



Mine's 68 and I'm 54.  My hubbie's was 57 and he's almost 55, is more overwight than me, and has high blood pressure and higher cholesterol!  Oh bu**er, think I might as well have another glass of wine and a chunky kit-kat then!


----------



## katie (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> They are nonsense, really. I think the things I have found most astonishing are those mobile phone clubs where you pay ?5 to text a couple of names and they say if you'd be compatible in a relationship, or suggest a baby's name, or one of a hundred other totally pointless things that actually end up costing ?250 a year!!! Why do people waste their money???
> 
> Sorry, I went off on one...



Because they are very very stupid


----------



## shiv (Sep 9, 2009)

i'm 21 and it said 28 because i'm diabetic and overweight  i'm not massively overweight but i guess it all counts


----------



## vince13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 62 and it said my heart age was 80.  My blood pressure was perfect, my HDL etc perfect, my weight to height perfect - but I have diabetes - my Dad died at 59 - my Mum at 70 so that evidently counted against me too.  If my heart is THAT much older than me how is Flora going to help my diabetes !!!!
It's just an advertising ploy and OK we are making fun of it but if people are worried and then try the test it could scare the **** out of them.  Unfair or what ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

I just went through it again, entering everything the same as before except that I had diabetes. It took 10 years off my heart age and said my heart was now 3 years 'younger' than the rest of me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 9, 2009)

32

I am utterly disgusted. Despite being of a good weight and having good cholesterol and blood pressure and parents who have had no problems. Stupid website trying to con people into buying flora products

*grumble*


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 9, 2009)

Grrrrrr bloody internet I'm not gonna click on any links like that again, been feeling really healthy last while, real age 32 heart age 45! Could be worse I suppose!


----------



## runner (Sep 9, 2009)

vince13 said:


> I'm 62 and it said my heart age was 80.  My blood pressure was perfect, my HDL etc perfect, my weight to height perfect - but I have diabetes - my Dad died at 59 - my Mum at 70 so that evidently counted against me too.  If my heart is THAT much older than me how is Flora going to help my diabetes !!!!
> It's just an advertising ploy and OK we are making fun of it but if people are worried and then try the test it could scare the **** out of them.  Unfair or what ?



Yep, and as Northe demonstrated, I think it is unduly weighted against people with diabetes.  

Salmonpuff said: 
I am utterly disgusted. Despite being of a good weight and having good cholesterol and blood pressure and parents who have had no problems. Stupid website trying to con people into buying flora products.

Yep - personally I don't use spreads.  Occassionally Sainsbury's Olive oil spread, and for an occassional treat, good old BUTTER!  

Rossi-mac said: Grrrrrr bloody internet I'm not gonna click on any links like that again, been feeling really healthy last while, real age 32 heart age 45! Could be worse I suppose.

Ignore it Rossi - glad you've been feeling really healthy - you probably are!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've just written to Unilever to point out the problems with their calculator - will let you know if/when they reply! I was bored, OK?
> 
> It does slightly annoy me when they start pushing products like this (I think the cereal 'Optivita' is another one), as I'm sure a lot of people think that is all they need to consume to offset all the bad lifestyle choices they might be making. OK, I know it's marketing, but it plays on people's fears.



Have just got a reply back from Flora/Unilever - this is what they said:



> Hello from Flora
> 
> Dear Alan,
> 
> ...



So, what they are saying is that (according to them) you are stuffed if you have diabetes, however good your control or, indeed, your fitness levels. So why do all the doctors, consultants and academics say that having good control and keeping fit reduces your risk of heart disease? I submit, your Honour, that they ae issuing statements from their nether regions!


----------



## randomange (Sep 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> So, what they are saying is that (according to them) you are stuffed if you have diabetes, however good your control or, indeed, your fitness levels. So why do all the doctors, consultants and academics say that having good control and keeping fit reduces your risk of heart disease? I submit, your Honour, that they ae issuing statements from their nether regions!



It's just as well they're there to correct us on these things, or we'd go on thinking that all those studies showing things like reducing our HbA1c and being fitter reduce your risk of cardiovascular disease were all right...  

For goodness sake, are they living in the dark ages??


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

ahhhhh mine is 65 and im 45 but sin of all sins im smoking!! got to stop i know but im down to 6 a day....after a year of diagnoises


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> ahhhhh mine is 65 and im 45 but sin of all sins im smoking!! got to stop i know but im down to 6 a day....after a year of diagnoises



Just did it agian and if i didnt smoke my heart age would be still be 60 ....this is a bit ridicous..glad im not on a c**p day today


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

dont listen to it am, it's a load of crap!


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

seconded just ignore it


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

i will ignore it....but i will work harder on the smoking, i said i would once i lost weight...which is happening ...anyway the main thing is realy not flora and how old it is,.... but how 'good' your heart is.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

have a word with tez when he comes on he might have some tips for you for will power and encouragement he gone a number of weeks now without smoking x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> i will ignore it....but i will work harder on the smoking, i said i would once i lost weight...which is happening ...anyway the main thing is realy not flora and how old it is,.... but how 'good' your heart is.



Stopping smoking is the absolute best thing you can do for your heart and your diabetes - you probably know that already! It can be hard for a few weeks whilst you get out of the habit, but once you've done it you will feel so much better! I stopped nearly 15 years ago after 20 years as a smoker, was diagnosed with diabetes last year. I'd really recommend a book called 'The Easy Way to Stop Smoking' by Allen Carr - it's a cheap and easy read and helped me after several attempts using other methods (patches, cutting down etc.)

Go for it, and good luck!


----------



## punkyfairy (Sep 23, 2009)

i'm 46 heart age 66 i go to the gym 5 days a week for 1 1/2 hours at a time and since being diagnosed with diabetes 4 years ago i have lost 8 stone this test is a total waste of time i am fitter and healthier now than i have ever been in my life before they know nothing


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

punkyfairy said:


> i'm 46 heart age 66 i go to the gym 5 days a week for 1 1/2 hours at a time and since being diagnosed with diabetes 4 years ago i have lost 8 stone this test is a total waste of time i am fitter and healthier now than i have ever been in my life before they know nothing



Wow Punky fairy well done! how inspiring !....and re the smoking thanks Im sure i can do it .....eventually ....probably with your support x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

Punkyfairy - well done!  

Actually, the test IS nonsense, I was researching it on the web. A number of sites offer a calculator based on the test, but they ALL say that it shouldn't be used by people who already have diabetes - so why include it as a question? I tried a slightly different test intended for (admittedly Type 2) diabetics and it said I had an 8% chance of a heart attack and 1% chance of stroke in the next ten years - I could improve this only by reducing my blood pressure by 1 unit systolic.

AM64 - of course we will support you!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 23, 2009)

Apparently mine is 43, naturally I blame my parents!

Those sliding scales are completely ridiculous....

N you mentioned scaremongering earlier....DUK have their spooky looking "Silent Assassin" poster on a billboard next to my flat! B******s! Its a very spooky looking poster when you actually have diabetes! I resent it, and the fact I seriously doubt diabetes is the number one silent assassin in Brixton?!

PAH! I say.....pancreas calculator anyone?


----------



## runner (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello again y'all,



Northerner said:


> I submit, your Honour, that they ae issuing statements from their nether regions!



Yep, probably because they can't be ar**d to do a bit of homework or listen to those that know   But they are using a DIAGNOSTIC TOOL don't you know, so surely they must be right!  What! diabetics don't neatly fit the tool - ahh it must be us that are wrong!  Perhaps you can tell them this Northe when you're 90 and just come back from your morning run!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

runner said:


> Hello again y'all,
> 
> Yep, probably because they can't be ar**d to do a bit of homework or listen to those that know   But they are using a DIAGNOSTIC TOOL don't you know, so surely they must be right!  What! diabetics don't neatly fit the tool - ahh it must be us that are wrong!  Perhaps you can tell them this Northe when you're 90 and just come back from your morning run!



I doubt there'll be any of them left to tell!

p.s. hope you are well runner!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> i will ignore it....but i will work harder on the smoking, i said i would once i lost weight...which is happening ...anyway the main thing is realy not flora and how old it is,.... but how 'good' your heart is.



Do it, do it, do it. If I can quit smoking, anyone can. I have no willpower at all and it took me three goes, but I made it. That was almost 30 years ago now and I've never regretted it. Of course it took another ten years to cure me of the Pan Drop* addiction I acquired to take my mind off the fact that I wanted a ciggy.

* Pan Drops are/were the Scots equivalent of Mint Imperials if that's any help to the confused.


----------



## runner (Sep 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I doubt there'll be any of them left to tell!
> 
> p.s. hope you are well runner!



Yes thank you Northe, in spite of being 14 years older than my actual age!!  Been busy looking after family members going through a crisis, work etc.  Compensated with a bit of overeating, poor control, and eh erm, the odd glass of wine or two, but will get back on track.

Just catching up with everything on here...


----------



## Mand (Sep 23, 2009)

I just did it and it said my heart is 43 (I am 42 and 10 months). 

But i did not enter my cholesteral as i do not know it and i also do not know my blood pressure (though i know it not high, in fact it tends to be a little low)

I would like to get my cholesteral (spelling!) checked. Anyone know where you can get it done?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

Mand said:


> I just did it and it said my heart is 43 (I am 42 and 10 months).
> 
> But i did not enter my cholesteral as i do not know it and i also do not know my blood pressure.
> 
> I would like to get my cholesteral (spelling!) checked. Anyone know where you can get it done?



It's best to get it done at your GPs - and maybe ask for a fasting test to be done, as this will give you the split of 'good' and 'bad' cholesterol! There are home test kits bu they are expensive and only tell you to go to your doctors after taking them anyway!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2009)

Oooh, I've been hiding from this calculator...I had a feeling it would be a "pick your coffin now" type job!  I honestly think I'd rather be an ostrich on this one...

My dad used to smoke a packet a day, then on his 58th birthday (he does these things in style) he had a heart attack, conveniently actually arresting in A&E!   Thank God they set the national grid on him, & these days he's fine, but years of nagging / encouragement from wife & kids evidently didn't do the trick, whereas that experience & a week or so of cold turkey a la NHS did the job nicely!  I suspect he's scuppered my last chances of cheap life insurance though!   Bless him...


----------

